# Seeking Guidance on drip system setup: parts and configuration.



## MrMass (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello,

From what I've read online, I need to setup a drip system in order to keep a Privet hedge well-watered for the first year, however, I'm not clear on what I _need_ to get this project done.

I have not found a drip kit specifically for hedges. I'm seeking guidance on:

- What parts to purchase
- What is the best configuration

I'm working with an external faucet. Also worth mentioning, after the first year and the hedges are established the drip system would be used for flowers/rose bush/shrubs along the Privet.



http://imgur.com/9S104Ar


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I think something like this would work well:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/DIG-Drip-Irrigation-Watering-Kit-G77AS/100120911

Looking at your drawing you will probably need some more 1/2 inch poly like this:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/DIG-1-2-in-0-700-O-D-x-100-ft-Poly-Drip-Tubing-B36/202306118

You might need some more drippers, and 1/4 poly, too. But the milage varies based on how far your plants are from the main line.

I would just install the kit, and then figure out what else you need. They are simple to expand and the parts are easy to source once you know what is working well for you.

You will probably want a timer, too, if you don't have one already.


----------

